# What color is my GSD?



## ClemsonGirly94 (Feb 4, 2016)

He was sold to me as a black and tan. His dam was bicolor and his sire was white.
He kind of looks sable to me? He just turned 6 months old yesterday so I'm sure his colors are still changing but he doesn't look like a true black and tan to me.

**I apologize to anyone who is squeamish over raw meat diets.**


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

To me, he looks like a Black and Tan blanket. Mine looks very similar.


----------



## ClemsonGirly94 (Feb 4, 2016)

I'll get a picture if I can but on the black blanket on his back, the bottom half of all his hair is as tan as his legs but then the top half of the hair is black. Is that normal for a standard ol' black and tan? That's what made me think sable possibly. I ask because my mom's black and tan is not like that. The black on his back is pure black, not half/half like mine.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

He looks like a patterned sable to me. The sire is probably a sable with the white masking Gene.


----------



## ClemsonGirly94 (Feb 4, 2016)

A little bit better view


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Yup, still sticking Sable - after another look, he might be just a regular sable, not a patterned sable as I originally said.


----------



## the401killer (Dec 10, 2012)

Defiantly a pattern sable. My dogs dam was a pattern sable but she wasn't as dark as yours.


----------

